# Construction site Find. Some Goodies.



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2014)

Went by a Construction site a few days ago, looked into a big deep hole they dug, maybe 10 feet deep & 20x20 feet around. Didn't see much, so I left. I come back by a few days later, take another look, This time a see what looks like some of the side wall fell in, just a small spot, BUT, At the bottom I see a white bottle but in the shape of a hutch. SO, I dive right in. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2014)

These 2 Hutch Bottles were variations not pictured on the Hutch Book site. Also 2 variations I did not have in my collection so that is WAY COOL. Better yet is they were free since I found them. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 31, 2014)

Those are some great finds.  You are on some kind of roll!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 31, 2014)

No kidding, Jimbo. He's on a roll like I wish I could be on. Nice going Leon. []  ~Mike


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2014)

Must be a roll, I love hutches & never found them in the past, but lately been finding lots of hutches, better yet I keep finding those BLUE Cobalt Hutches. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2014)

Found this Geo Norris quart size blob top also. Has that cool looking irredescent multi color look to it. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2014)

When I found this bottle It was getting dark & could not read it, I could see the firebird eagle or rising from the ashes Phoenix Eagle, SO, I assumed it had to be a Phoenix bottling works. Ends up it's Wolverine bottling works instead. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2014)

Always wanted to dig a Belle Isle Milk. Dug 2 of them today. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> ...I keep finding those BLUE Cobalt Hutches. LEON.



OH JUST RUB IT IN, WILL YA! []


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 1, 2014)

looks like Detroit is a goldmine !


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2014)

Went back Yesterday with my buddy Tom & found a few more bottles. Not much really. Found a Bunch Strohs pre pro but after finding hundreds of them under that house a few days ago I let Tom have all my Strohs. Here's some Pics. Feigenson 7 oz'er (a.k.a. Faygo) LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2014)

Found this Cool looking Druggist bottle. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2014)

Found this Milk, has some cracks. Tom was bummed out, he kept finding Broken Stuff. Tom found a killer old 1845-1860 Knicker bocker soda water but top half of bottle missing & bottom half in 2 peices. BUT, Just before we left he finds a nice Norris Aqua Hutch just laying there in the dirt, left behind from the Bulldozers. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 3, 2014)

You're killing it Leon! Great finds. I'm jealous


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2014)

Found these 2 also. Fred k. Rohnert. A big one & a smaller one. Would you call these Druggist? Pharmacist? Medicine? Ect? LEON.


----------



## truedigr (Nov 3, 2014)

Druggist or pharmacist, but not med.


----------



## truedigr (Nov 3, 2014)

Druggists' did have their own med. bottles, which are more scarce. If you found a similar bottle that was embossed / Rohnert's Corn Remedy or something similar, it would be considered a med. They also made their own cure's. There are so many unknowns that have yet to be discovered in the bottle world. Beer cans there may be a few. That is what is amazing. You might find a green Norris tomorrow with the good fortune you have been on lately. Keep up the great work, because I see some awesome bottle finds and digs in your near future. RC


----------



## truedigr (Nov 3, 2014)

Citrate bottles are also a specialty item that druggist's produced. There are many possibilities, and none are impossible. Poison's were also made by some druggists, but who really knows how many??? RC


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2014)

OK, THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2014)

Heres a Pic of the Cobalt Blue G. Norris Hutch as I found it, Burnt looking in white ash, Looked like it was in a fire, kinda smokey black under white. Heres a pic after cleaning. This Variation not listed or pictured on Hutchbook.com  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2014)

Pic of 1840-50's Knickerbocker Tom Found. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2021)

BUMP.


----------



## Jksoda (Sep 27, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Must be a roll, I love hutches & never found them in the past, but lately been finding lots of hutches, better yet I keep finding those BLUE Cobalt Hutches. LEON.


Beautiful find!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 27, 2021)

THANKS.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Sep 27, 2021)

Wow, those Cobalt Blue Hutches are awesome!!


----------

